#ubuntu-in 2016-12-19
<joshua__> hy
<Kilos> hi
#ubuntu-in 2016-12-20
<Kilos> o/
<kuldeep> Im looking for help on creating a new PPA for my software. anyone?
<kuldeep> I want to distribute my program through PPA. Is it possible to fetch from my git repo, build and store it so that users can install them. i want to automate the process as much as possible.
#ubuntu-in 2016-12-21
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-in 2016-12-23
<kang0> Hello guys
<kang0> Anyone live except raj?
<Kilos> hi kan
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-in 2017-12-21
<johan-hedin> hi
<johan-hedin> pavlushka you there?
#ubuntu-in 2017-12-24
<_kk22kk_> hi all, am using ubuntu 17.10 on DELL inspiron laptop with 2 GB RAM, 32 bit Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU. On the same laptop its been 5+ years of running ubuntu
<_kk22kk_> issue: it frequently freezes... everything is standstill.. keyboard and mouse go standstill
<_kk22kk_> any idea how to debug.. i have searched UBUNTU forums and stackoverflow
<_kk22kk_> but couldnt find any thread which solves my issue
